# Smallmouth bass



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Figured I'd throw this up after seeing the largemouth picture. He's about 2.5" inthis picture, the mark on the back end is from getting schooled by a motaguense.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

very nice what size tank?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

awesome he looks just like mine, hes all by himself in a 10g, u think i should put some more fish in there with him? mines about 3 inchs, he can down about 10 large hikari gold cichlid pellets once a day, ill prolly just release him into the ponds across the street from me when he gets to be about 4-5 , maybe later ill post pics of him


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

heh, mota might win short-term but eventually that smb's gonna outgrow him and lay the smack down. smb's can be every bit as nasty as CA cichlids, and they grow alot bigger than most.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

ty. said:


> very nice what size tank?
> [snapback]841736[/snapback]​


He's in a 75 right now, I'm looking to get rid of him if you're interested.



piranha45 said:


> heh, mota might win short-term but eventually that smb's gonna outgrow him and lay the smack down. smb's can be every bit as nasty as CA cichlids, and they grow alot bigger than most.
> [snapback]843642[/snapback]​


Yeah, I need to move him along. Right now he claims the entire top 4" of the 75 gallon he is in. Doesn't cause any problems until I do water changes and the water level drops, then it's time to brawl.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> He's in a 75 right now, I'm looking to get rid of him if you're interested.
> Yeah, I need to move him along. Right now he claims the entire top 4" of the 75 gallon he is in. Doesn't cause any problems until I do water changes and the water level drops, then it's time to brawl.
> [snapback]844192[/snapback]​


Are you able to ship?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that smb looks great


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

good pic of the fish


----------

